# Revell SnapTite Star Wars TIE Fighter



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Picked this up along with the Landspeeder kit. This, to me in a good little kit. I'm not really into Star Wars but was always intrigued by the design of this craft and the Landspeeder. The scale is not stated but based on the pilot figure appears to be 1:48. The "wings" are 7 1/4 inches tall and 6 1/8 inches wide. The kit goes together real well except for the inserts for the wings, they really need to be glued down. In fact glue is really needed for the entire kit, calling this kit "SnapTite is really misleading since nothing snaps together tightly. There is little to no flash and the sprue attachment points are strategically placed so that very little or no paint touch-ups are really necessary. 
This and the Landspeeder kits are good kits to get a child interested in modeling with since they build up very quickly into a decent display pieces and don't require painting. I spent less than 2 hours on this and only about an hour on the Landspeeder. I didn't glue the Landspeeder since I want to go back later and really detail it. Someone else has already posted the Landspeeder so I am only going to show the TIE Fighter.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1611.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1612.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_16131.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1614.JPG


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting pics. I'm not really a Star Wars fan either, but I've found that the Revell kits offer a relatively cheap alternative (For those that aren't SW fanatics) to some of the higher end stuff from Fine Molds.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for puttng this up. I've seen the advertisments for this kit and was wondering about the detail. It comes out quite nicely. For a snaptite kit there is a lot of detail.

I'm doing the Finemolds 1/72 scale version at the moment and it's interesting to see the differences. The Finemolds one seems to have more detail and the cockpit scale is different. IE the pilot looks smaller inside the cockpit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. I really like the pick with your hand in it. No, really I do, as it gives us an idea of how big the kit is. It seems to be a nice size for a snap together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Man that looks great and I luv the size. I wish my LHS carried them.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I BELIEVE, that the Revell TIE fighter is 1/32-1/35 scale.
1/32 is what I thought when I saw it at iHobby in the fall.
SSM has it marked as 1/32.

If it is, then we finally have Darth Vader's TIE and a standard TIE in the same scale.
I'd be curious if anyone has both, to post a pic of the cockpit glass from each, side by side.
Or, Kenlee, do you mind measuring the diameter of the cockpit glass?

I'll eventually pic one up, but maybe not for a while.

And BTW, at 1/32 scale, it puts all standard 1/32 aircraft, personnel and ground equipment in the realm for diorama's.
And its also scale to the Moebius 1/32 Galactica kits.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

ClubTepes said:


> I BELIEVE, that the Revell TIE fighter is 1/32-1/35 scale.
> 1/32 is what I thought when I saw it at iHobby in the fall.
> SSM has it marked as 1/32.
> 
> ...


I measured both the Darth Vader TIE fighter and this one and there is a 6mm, approx. 1/4 inch difference in size. The window on the Darth Vader fighter is 3.8 mm or 1.5 inches, this TIE Fighter is 3.2 mm or 1.25 inches. 
The TIE Fighter cockpit ball is noticeably smaller in size than the one on Darth Vader's TIE fighter.
The figure measures in at approx 5 mm or 2 inches so that would make the scale 1:35.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been wondering whether, or not to get a set of these. I'm still on the fence about it. Maybe I'll wait to see a size comparison. I want to make a diorama with two TIE fighters chasing Lukes' X-wing. At least these are moulded in colour. Thanks for sharing. At least this gives everyone who sees this thread an idea of what this kit is, and what you can do with very little paint. :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is it just my eyes or is there dry-brushed weathering on the kit? If I recall correctly, the models used in the movies had little if any weathering, since the idea was that the Empire's ships were kept it top-notch condition. Just seems a little heavy-handed to me, as do most of the Revell kits. But, it does look like good, one of Revell's better efforts.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting! The wings look awful thick from the front, but they must be close. Regardless, I love the TIE design and am glad to see it here. I'll have to get one sometime. 

As to Vader's MPC TIE, these Revell's can always be used in a forced perspective Trench Run diorama. That would make a tight little display!

I picked up the Snap Y-Wing the other day and it is second rate. Was hoping to throw it together, but it demands more attention than it should. I wasn't expecting much based on the pkg photo, so was disappointed. But having all these ships after 35yrs in the same scale is a nice thought!


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

The one I saw at my LHS is molded in a medium blue-ish grey - much like the darker TIE's in ESB and ROTJ. You'll need to re-paint if you want a light grey ANH version.

It also looks like they copied the AMT TIE Fighter's cockpit for the most part which doesn't look even remotely like the actual film set.

Gordon


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

spock62 said:


> Is it just my eyes or is there dry-brushed weathering on the kit? If I recall correctly, the models used in the movies had little if any weathering, since the idea was that the Empire's ships were kept it top-notch condition. Just seems a little heavy-handed to me, as do most of the Revell kits. But, it does look like good, one of Revell's better efforts.


There is very subtle weathering, just enough to give the parts some contrast. My camera seemed to emphasize it and make it stand out more for some reason.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

idMonster said:


> It also looks like they copied the AMT TIE Fighter's cockpit for the most part which doesn't look even remotely like the actual film set.
> 
> Gordon


The Revell TIE kits are pretty good, considering they're for kids. I've got Vader's ship in big and mini versions and the mini TIE Interceptor, all of which have the same cockpit layout as this new TIE kit. If you want accurate TIE kit/s, then you'd have to go with Fine Mold's, but they are pricey.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

idMonster said:


> The one I saw at my LHS is molded in a medium blue-ish grey - much like the darker TIE's in ESB and ROTJ. You'll need to re-paint if you want a light grey ANH version.
> 
> It also looks like they copied the AMT TIE Fighter's cockpit for the most part which doesn't look even remotely like the actual film set.
> 
> Gordon


Actually, these were painted this colour in STAR WARS. The bright lighting from the studio washed out the colour completely making it appear as though it were white. The same effect happened on the X-wing fighters' weathering. Most of it was washed out from the harsh flourescent lights they used in the studio. The Revell version is 100% correct colour wise.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

So has anyone found that they have purchased the "chaser" special edition of this kit yet?

I understand that one in every million kits that they produce is the version shown below!

Gordon


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

That would be funny, if it weren't so stupid looking.


----------

